# Skills shortages in IT?



## mistermarc (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

my first post here 

My question relates to the SA skills shortage list. I have tried to find it on the Home Affairs website but they have done a good job of making it impossible to find.

So does anyone know the direct link to it?

Just for info - I'm from the UK with a good degree and have 12 years commercial experience in web design (usability/accessibility/information architecture etc)

Not really sure if this is a desirable trade in SA but if anyone has any comments I would be most grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

There is a skills shortage in most things in South Africa..... if you are competent you will get work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

mistermarc said:


> Hi,
> 
> my first post here
> 
> ...


Hi

There is a quota list, which is published each year, and which highlights industries where foreign skills are required. 

For those who qualify for the Quota Work Permit, they may apply for the permit before securing a job offer. If they do not qualify, then a job offer is a keyy requirement.

Based on the information you have provided, I am not quite sure if you would qualify under the current quota list. 

I can offer to send you a copy of the list if you wish. If so, send me your email address via a private message. You can also send me your CV (if you don't wish to publish it on the forum  )

In general, Halo is correct, in that if you have qualifications and experience that a company is looking for, then obtaining a work permit is a lot easier.


----------



## mistermarc (Apr 10, 2011)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a quota list, which is published each year, and which highlights industries where foreign skills are required.
> 
> ...



Joaschim,

thanks for the reply - much appreciated. As a newbie here I have to have posted on the forum 5 times before I can PM.

But I am reasonably optimistic - as apart from being a web developer I have taught the subject and also specialise in web accessibility which is a legal requirement in many countries... some of the larger organisations will need to account for this. I'll get that CV off to you so you can perhaps take a look.

Thanks again


----------

